# Suncoast Animal League



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

http://fw.to/sMxFQFK A nice article about the rescue Reva and I helped with last week. We were there when Sean was shaved, he was scared to death of the clippers. Reva and Rick gave him a bath. He was so tired after.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The response of Suncoast and it's volunteers is so inspiring. What an incredible group of folks. So thankful for all you guys have done!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What wonderful and awe inspiring work.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Cathy, You and Reva are heroes! :aktion033: :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just hope the news articles reach the people that need to know.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

:thumbsup: you guys are awesome!!! :wub:


----------

